# brain cells



## redeyes (Jun 14, 2006)

only thing im woried about is how many brain cells im loosing everytime i smoke =/


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

redeyes said:
			
		

> only thing im woried about is how many brain cells im loosing everytime i smoke =/


*If that's all you are worried about continue to smoke my friend. As far as i know brain cells grow back. Crap man i have been smoking weed everyday for the past 10 or 15 years and have been smoking for about 25 years give or take a few all together. I'm as smart as ever.  *


----------



## Mutt (Jun 14, 2006)

Here are some cool reads regarding this question.



> When it comes to the controversy surrounding medical marijuana, an international team of researchers is busy stirring the pot by releasing findings that suggest the drug helps promote brain cell growth while treating mood disorders.


http://www.forbes.com/lifestyle/health/feeds/hscout/2005/10/13/hscout528519.html

*



MYTH: MARIJUANA KILLS BRAIN CELLS. Used over time, marijuana permanently alters brain structure and function, causing memory loss, cognitive impairment, personality deterioration, and reduced productivity.
FACT: None of the medical tests currently used to detect brain damage in humans have found harm from marijuana, even from long term high-dose use. An early study reported brain damage in rhesus monkeys after six months exposure to high concentrations of marijuana smoke. In a recent, more carefully conducted study, researchers found no evidence of brain abnormality in monkeys that were forced to inhale the equivalent of four to five marijuana cigarettes every day for a year. The claim that marijuana kills brain cells is based on a speculative report dating back a quarter of a century that has never been supported by any scientific study.
		
Click to expand...

http://www.drugpolicy.org/marijuana/factsmyths/*

Hey B. Grunt. I didn't think they could grow back unless they are harvested. sorta like stem cell crap. Not sure. gave me a reason to google today.


----------



## Skribb (Jun 14, 2006)

lucky ass monkeys lol


----------



## redeyes (Jun 14, 2006)

cool thanks guys, i actually thought brain cells don't grow back


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Jun 14, 2006)

redeyes said:
			
		

> cool thanks guys, i actually thought brain cells don't grow back


*SMOKE AWAY!!!!!  *


----------



## adivinecreature (Jun 16, 2006)

learn somethin new everyday


----------



## rasta (Jun 16, 2006)

HEY REDEYES WHATS UP MAN ,,,,Brothers G,, Becareful, Brain Cells Dont Grow Back,but THERE IS NOTHING TO SAY WEED SMOKE KILLS BRAIN CELLS,,, BUT Thats Ok We Have Millions So Smoke All You Like ,,,,p.l,rasta


----------



## redeyes (Jun 16, 2006)

well, if thats the case millions actually doesn't seem like a whole lot to me..can u tell me how many brain cells the average looses on say a bowl?


----------



## rasta (Jun 16, 2006)

Theres No Real Med. Test To Show Mj Kill Brain Cells ,,or If So How Many ,,,,i Started Smokeing When I Was 11 Im 42 Now,im No Great Brain, But I Do Ok ..although I Know A Guy Been Smoking As Long As Me And I Would Swair He Has Brain Damage ,bottom Line If You Think Weed Smoke Is Giving You Brain Damage You May Want To Stop,,what Ever You Do ,good Luck And Be Well (any Grammer Mistakes Are Not Due To Weed Smoke ,english Was Never My Strong Piont)peace,love,rastafari


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 16, 2006)

Rasta is right.  You have way too many brain cells to begin with, but they never grow back.  You begin losing them the second you are born, but alcohol kills thousand more than weed each time, and almost everyone is my family is/was a heavy drinker (Im Irish) at one point in there life and they all have Ph.Ds so light up that bowl and enjoy your life!


----------



## Smoof One (Jun 16, 2006)

actually brain cells can grow back...
i learned this is biology and then touched base on it in my drug counseling classes.

there are three things that grow new brain cells (slowly is my guess)

1. Novelty (doing something you have never done, e.g. gettinga new hobby etc...)
2. Exercise (as weird as this may be it does help, it releases endorfins in you brain that promotes healthy function.)
3. Self educating (by constantly learning and reading new thing and promoting your education you are creating new cells.)

Hope this helps.

Peace


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 16, 2006)

That stimulates brain development, but NOTHING REGENERATES your NERVE CELLS. (brain cells)  THere is talk of ways to do it, but nothing natural.  Learning, exercise etc. help keep your brain functioning and stimulated and keeps it making new connections so as not to become slow and dumb. Any stoner should exercise and continue to experince and learn new things, but your brain cells are gone for good.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 20, 2006)

hmmm i think science is stupid...cuz scientist do so many stupid things and sometime they wrong bout things....no one really knows if you can grow brain cells back and if mj kills them....they just really got to do more reaserch on the human brain you guys gotta remember that the brain is a powerfull thing from what i think i say brain cells can grow back...think about it some people in this forum have been smoking for over 30 years and they are doing fine if brain cells dont grow back those people who have been smoking heavly for over 30 years would be left stupid by now well thats just IMO i may be wrong i may be right i really dont care as long as i can still use my brain intell i die btw this is a very good subject heheheh


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 20, 2006)

my theory is that it does kill them but at a slower rate than so called scientists thought when they ran tests on those monkeys i think ur body produces them fatser than marijuana can kill them plus marijuan is proven to stimulate brain activity therefore creatin more and more brain cells so maybe we r actually gaining them


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Haha nice theory, jerry.

I dunno about gaining them, but i don't think we're losing much if any.


----------



## FaTal1 (Jun 21, 2006)

hmmm maybe we are gaining brain cells so fast when we smoke mj that thats why it gets us high? cuz i do noitice more things when im high lol!!! idk guys im just a stoner that likes to get high shit im high right now


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

The brain has specific nerve cells with attached cannabinoid receptors.

When consumed, THC will connect to those specific areas and increase activity in those cells. Many CR's are found throughout the brain and are said to be bunched in areas that influence pleasure, memory, thought, concentration, sensory and time perception, and coordinated movement.

This makes alot of sense, seeing as most of those things are altered (positivley or negativley) when one is 'High as a cloud'

Word.


----------



## JerryG1989 (Jun 21, 2006)

i read somwhere that they dont only make u high by increasing chemical levels in ur cannabinoid receptors but also by blocking other receptors from receiving info hence short term memory loss and loss of coordination in some cases


----------



## ReeferMadness (Jun 21, 2006)

Yeah, the THC also goes to other recepters and nerve's and that's where they'd block off other signals.


----------



## Devilweed (Jun 23, 2006)

FaTal1 said:
			
		

> hmmm i think science is stupid...cuz scientist do so many stupid things and sometime they wrong bout things....no one really knows if you can grow brain cells back and if mj kills them....they just really got to do more reaserch on the human brain you guys gotta remember that the brain is a powerfull thing from what i think i say brain cells can grow back...think about it some people in this forum have been smoking for over 30 years and they are doing fine if brain cells dont grow back those people who have been smoking heavly for over 30 years would be left stupid by now well thats just IMO i may be wrong i may be right i really dont care as long as i can still use my brain intell i die btw this is a very good subject heheheh



Science is NOT STUPID by any means.  Our government is...  Anyways there is real undiniable proof that Marijuana kills brain cells, but then again so does everything else.  You are probibly losing brain cells right now, so that is really not what is importent here.  When anti-drug people talk about losing brain cells it is a load of crap because it really does not mattter. What does is importent is that you keep your brain connected and learning and developing to keep it functioning.  You owe a lot to scientific developments so quit blaming science for the "War on Drugs."


----------



## DopeDoctor (Jun 24, 2006)

1. Novelty - Try new methods, like blades or a lung
2. Exercise - Run from the pigs
3. Self educating - Read high times


----------



## Ganj (Jun 24, 2006)

It numbs brain cells. The reason people seem "burnt out" relates to the fact that they never give their cells time to regenerate, and are always letting mary go to the brain.


----------

